
Quitting Analytics - ingve
https://garrettdimon.com/2019/quitting-analytics/
======
luckylion
I like that. What you measure _will_ end up as an indicator for you, and you
most likely will begin to optimize for it. A friend of mine runs a private
blog as a hobby and she uses GA. She doesn't monetize her blog at all, and
every little peak in daily users made her happy, the steady climb gave her
validation. Recently, she's seen the visits first plateau and then decrease a
little, yet they remain at a high level for a personal niche blog. Still,
"it's not growing any more, the people no longer like my content" is her
mindset and she's closer to quitting than she ever was before.

If you blog _because_ you want to share something (and not because you want
reputation, or ad revenue), looking at how well received it is will probably
not help you (especially since it's not a vote by _the public_ , it's a vote
by Google).

